

DuShare - a Dead simple file sharing - Would love to know your feedback? - duleaf

Guys, We launched dushare.com 3 months ago, we are trying to come up with a dead simple and fast file-sharing service. We appreciate your feedback and input regarding new features needed or any feedback?<p>Check out Dushare.com
======
Dylan16807
It's a nice concept, sharing the file directly. Sadly it's not working here
past a basic stateful firewall. Is it capable of hole punching at all? I also
wonder why it loads the entire file into memory. And a final nit, fixed
whitespace on the left and bottom screw up the site in a small window, and it
doesn't get working scrollbars either.

~~~
mosaab_ramadan
Hi,

Thank you for the feedback. There is a limitation in the technology used in
dushare, it completely relies on UDP streaming which makes it really fast, but
not firewall friendly. We are working on a potential solution (fall back to
TCP transfer), to be released in the next cycle. Loading the entire file in
memory before sending it is a flash-player constraint out of security
concerns, it doesn't allow flash-player to manipulate files on the computer
directly, no solution found to this problem yet.

and your UI problems are noted, thank you.

~~~
Strunk
UDP seems like a really bad idea for a filesharing solution.

~~~
duleaf
Actually, UDP opens a lot of capabilities for real-time collaboration as in
chat, ,audio, video transfer in a very quick and reliable manner.

------
mtogo
clickable <http://dushare.com/>

